# Head chopped off? How long you got?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I mean, you wondered, right?

http://blog.seattlepi.com/thebigblo...-can-you-live-after-your-head-is-chopped-off/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn popup ads!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's creepy!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A guy did an "experiment" in the 1700s(i think) where he asked a condemned man to blink as long as he could. The head continued to blink for several seconds after it was disconnected from the body. If this and the famous "Mike the headless chicken" event can be any proof I'd say it's very possible to be "Futurama" style head-in-jars.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I read somewhere about a guy in Vietnam who was riding in a service vehicle when it was bombed...the guy next to him was beheaded and the head landed right next to this guy on the car's seat. He said the eyes looked around and looked scared and then went "dead" with no expression. Nice.

And WHY do we know these stories!??


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> And WHY do we know these stories!??


That's what my uncle asked me when I told him about the "1000 ways to die" episode where a man got ripped in half by an unnoticed nail as he slid down a slip and slide.

Today was our family reunion and my uncle was setting up a home made slip and slide.... Just thought people should know the risks??  :/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No speech without lungs though.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> No speech without lungs though.


Two blinks for no, one blink for yes? a form of Morse code? Language in binary.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

beheaded cats use Morris code...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I cannot believe I keep coming back to check this thread, LMAO. It's like a bad car wreck... or beheading.... you just gotta look.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dixie said:


> I cannot believe I keep coming back to check this thread, LMAO. It's like a bad car wreck... or beheading.... you just gotta look.


lol * nod*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.aintnowaytogo.com/beheading.htm


----------

